# Pakistan to get four MI-35 helicopters from Russia in 2017: minister



## Gryphon

December 19, 2016







*NNI*

*ISLAMABAD:* Minister for Defence Production Rana Tanveer Hussain Monday said that Pakistan would get four advanced MI-35 helicopters from Russia in 2017.

Talking to reporters, the minister said that Pakistan has paid $153 million for the purchase of helicopters.

He also said that the government is also in contact with other countries for the export of 100 Super Mushshak trainer aircrafts.

Maldives and Azerbaijan are ready to buy Super Mushshak trainer aircrafts, he added.

Rana Tanveer said that important developments are expected regarding sale of JF-17 thunder jets in 2017.

He disclosed that the production capacity of Pakistan Ordnance Factories (POF) has escalated to $100 million from $25 million whereas rapid growth has also been witnessed in Karachi Shipyard.

Pakistan to get four MI-35 helicopters from Russia in 2017: minister | The Nation

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## Zain Malik

No NEWS of SU-35 again ..
SAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAADDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Qutb-ud-din Aybak

Zain Malik said:


> No NEWS of SU-35 again ..
> SAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAADDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


we don't need russian tech. maintenance issues. we will buy stealth flying machine from china.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zain Malik

I S I said:


> Where are all the Bhakts? Or should i say Bhak Bhak?
> 
> 
> Change 'Mi' to 'Su' & problem solved.


I wonder if it was that easy.


----------



## Sankpal

waiting update of Su 35....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maxpane

Hmm pakistan is buying heli from russia. Whenever i think its gives me strange happiness which i cant describe

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fawad alam

Good but less numbers.


----------



## SleepingLion

We already have like half a dozen captured while Afghan Soviet war.


----------



## Liquidmetal

is it me or that is a stupidly high cost for these helis, if he has said 12 for $150 that would be more palatable but 4? 

Kick backs?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Riz

Sankpal said:


> waiting update of Su 35....


Soon u will heard this and I will put my middle finger under your jumping emoji..  lol

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Imran Khan

153 million dollars for four mi-35 ? its not too much ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lucky Breeze

Do saal sy 4 helicopter he ni ban rhy hain.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal Khan (Quwa)

Liquidmetal said:


> is it me or that is a stupidly high cost for these helis, if he has said 12 for $150 that would be more palatable but 4?
> 
> Kick backs?





Imran Khan said:


> 153 million dollars for four mi-35 ? its not too much ?



Cost probably includes helicopters, spare parts, training, and weapons. When you add it up, especially spare parts for 5 or 10 years, the price makes sense.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SecretMission

Price should not exceed more than 125 million dollars unless transfer of technology is included aswell which I don't think so they will do to just sell 4 helicopters.


----------



## CHI RULES

SecretMission said:


> Price should not exceed more than 125 million dollars unless transfer of technology is included aswell which I don't think so they will do to just sell 4 helicopters.


which country provides tot for 153 M USD along with ammos, spares and four hellis. It's not a Sunday bazar


----------



## SecretMission

CHI RULES said:


> which country provides tot for 153 M USD along with ammos, spares and four hellis. It's not a Sunday bazar



Read my reply again I didn't mentioned any price for Transfer of Technology.


----------



## killerx

what as waste of money on old technology, we should have bought the Turkish T-129, they would have done a better job, I don't know why our government is wasting all that tax money on so many types of attack helicopter's, now will have 4 types. If the old cobra's retire's soon make that 3 types.


----------



## SecretMission

killerx said:


> what as waste of money on old technology, we should have bought the Turkish T-129, they would have done a better job, I don't know why our government is wasting all that tax money on so many types of attack helicopter's, now will have 4 types. If the old cobra's retire's soon make that 3 types.


Good point and India has gifted 4 similar/same helicopters to Afghanistan instead of upgrading them.


----------



## SSGcommandoPAK

This 155 million $ deal includes spares , equipments , Training , other goodies as :
A Mi 35 Costs around 35 Million $ ( 35 * 4 = 140 Million $ )
Thus rest 15 Million $ for all other things mentioned above .....

Can any one tell me Why didn't Pakistan go for the Mi-28 Havoc ?
Mi-28 Havoc costs around 16-which is quite cheap .


----------



## SecretMission

YousufSSG said:


> This 155 million $ deal includes spares , equipments , Training , other goodies as :
> A Mi 35 Costs around 35 Million $ ( 35 * 4 = 140 Million $ )
> Thus rest 15 Million $ for all other things mentioned above .....
> 
> Can any one tell me Why didn't Pakistan go for the Mi-28 Havoc ?
> Mi-28 Havoc costs around 16-which is quite cheap .


I don't know how can these are 35$ each when Qatar this year has purchased apache AH-64E for less than 28$ each


----------



## DJ_Viper

YousufSSG said:


> Can any one tell me Why didn't Pakistan go for the Mi-28 Havoc ?
> Mi-28 Havoc costs around 16-which is quite cheap .




MI-28 is a medium tech, combat heli. The MI-35 is an assault helicopter, not so much so combat due to its heavier size. But it carries troops in a very decent number. Its like one heli is good enough to carry troops for one special mission, and can sustain the duration while the mission is completed and can provide serious assault capability in terms of the fire power. 
Just don't put it in front of a Viper-Z or an Apache. It won't survive for more than a minute. But for troop transportation for special missions, and in providing air-cover, mission specific fire power, and airlift with fire power support, you guys got a real good platform. Its like 4 benefits for the price of 1. For Combat, you should get more upgraded Vipers, and build the Z-10's or the Ataks in house with TOT.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Crazy money for such outdated machines and having just 4 is really going to complicate training and maintainence- that isn't even 1/4 of a squadron, who makes such decsions in the Pak Mil? This is a truly bizzare deal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sully3

Sankpal said:


> waiting update of Su 35....


you guys waited decades to decide your next generation fighter


----------



## Signalian

naveedullahkhankhattak said:


> we don't need russian tech. maintenance issues. we will buy stealth flying machine from china.



Chinese used Russian tech for many decades. 

Maintenance issues can be with all vendors including european or american. Pakistan usually customises the equipment according to its Armed forces requirement.


----------



## Zarvan

4 should be the start we need at least 16 to 20 of these helicopters.


----------



## Sankpal

Sully3 said:


> you guys waited decades to decide your next generation fighter



but u don't need to decide.


----------



## Leo~Calicratis

Sankpal said:


> waiting update of Su 35....


it was "Mi-35" before, after burning, its Su-35

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Qutb-ud-din Aybak

Sarge said:


> Chinese used Russian tech for many decades.
> 
> Maintenance issues can be with all vendors including european or american. Pakistan usually customises the equipment according to its Armed forces requirement.


russian weapons are considered to be the most difficult to maintain.
western and chinese machines are maintenance friendly.


----------



## Leo~Calicratis

YousufSSG said:


> This 155 million $ deal includes spares , equipments , Training , other goodies as :
> A Mi 35 Costs around 35 Million $ ( 35 * 4 = 140 Million $ )
> Thus rest 15 Million $ for all other things mentioned above .....
> 
> Can any one tell me Why didn't Pakistan go for the Mi-28 Havoc ?
> Mi-28 Havoc costs around 16-which is quite cheap .



Mi-28 Havoc isn't an multipurpose chopper. bt Mi-35 can carry 8 fully geared specops operatives while it's being deployed as a dedicated attack role, additionally it also can b used as medevac purpose.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## muhammadali233

Abingdonboy said:


> Crazy money for such outdated machines and having just 4 is really going to complicate training and maintainence- that isn't even 1/4 of a squadron, who makes such decsions in the Pak Mil? This is a truly bizzare deal.


Do you think Pak army will buy an "outdated machine"?If you say the reason behind buying PAA isn't familiar to attack heli's or modern tech,then again you will be wrong,PAA pilots have flown AH-1Zs Viper,AH-1F/Hs, Cobras,Mi-24 Hind,T-129 Atak,Z-10,IAR-330,Fennecs etc.
This Mi-35 is the latest and the greatest which has ever came out of Mil Factories.
These 4 are initial batch as reported by Alan warnes the order may rise upto 20.These helis will be at the disposal of Paramilitary forces,which atm flies a modest fleet of a few Jet rangers and UH-1H.


----------



## tarrar

4 are not enough but the reports says that Pakistan will buy more MI35 which will be great & MI35 will serve really well in PD.


----------



## Basel

killerx said:


> what as waste of money on old technology, we should have bought the Turkish T-129, they would have done a better job, I don't know why our government is wasting all that tax money on so many types of attack helicopter's, now will have 4 types. If the old cobra's retire's soon make that 3 types.



Do you really know what soldiers have gone through due to that experience it was decided to buy those MI-35?

Your post show you don't have a clue about it.


----------



## wiseone2

TheOccupiedKashmir said:


> December 19, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *NNI*
> 
> *ISLAMABAD:* Minister for Defence Production Rana Tanveer Hussain Monday said that Pakistan would get four advanced MI-35 helicopters from Russia in 2017.
> 
> Talking to reporters, the minister said that Pakistan has paid $153 million for the purchase of helicopters.
> 
> He also said that the government is also in contact with other countries for the export of 100 Super Mushshak trainer aircrafts.
> 
> Maldives and Azerbaijan are ready to buy Super Mushshak trainer aircrafts, he added.
> 
> Rana Tanveer said that important developments are expected regarding sale of JF-17 thunder jets in 2017.
> 
> He disclosed that the production capacity of Pakistan Ordnance Factories (POF) has escalated to $100 million from $25 million whereas rapid growth has also been witnessed in Karachi Shipyard.
> 
> Pakistan to get four MI-35 helicopters from Russia in 2017: minister | The Nation



it is a utter waste from the financial standpoint
whether there are any lasting political benefits remains to be seen


----------



## Basel

DJ_Viper said:


> MI-28 is a medium tech, combat heli. The MI-35 is an assault helicopter, not so much so combat due to its heavier size. But it carries troops in a very decent number. Its like one heli is good enough to carry troops for one special mission, and can sustain the duration while the mission is completed and can provide serious assault capability in terms of the fire power.
> Just don't put it in front of a Viper-Z or an Apache. It won't survive for more than a minute. But for troop transportation for special missions, and in providing air-cover, mission specific fire power, and airlift with fire power support, you guys got a real good platform. Its like 4 benefits for the price of 1. For Combat, you should get more upgraded Vipers, and build the Z-10's or the Ataks in house with TOT.



The problem PA faced in Northern areas is that if they are ambushed and have wounded along with casualties they have to call Cobras to take out attackers and till then other transport helicopter have to wait for area clearance, to go in and pick up the wounded and rush to hospital, even those transport helicopters could not take concentrated small arms fire. In this type of situation Mi35 is ideal platform to have, because it can take out attackers and can land to take wounded safely (due to better armor then utility helicopters) while going back to base. One helicopter can do better then two helicopters while saving money and human resources.


----------



## Abingdonboy

muhammadali233 said:


> Do you think Pak army will buy an "outdated machine"?If you say the reason behind buying PAA isn't familiar to attack heli's or modern tech,then again you will be wrong,PAA pilots have flown AH-1Zs Viper,AH-1F/Hs, Cobras,Mi-24 Hind,T-129 Atak,Z-10,IAR-330,Fennecs etc.
> This Mi-35 is the latest and the greatest which has ever came out of Mil Factories.
> These 4 are initial batch as reported by Alan warnes the order may rise upto 20.These helis will be at the disposal of Paramilitary forces,which atm flies a modest fleet of a few Jet rangers and UH-1H.


It's a fact that by modern attack helicopter standards the Mi-35 is outdated, most operators are phasing it out.


----------



## ashok321

*Pakistan to get four MI-35 helicopters from Russia in 2017: minister*

Modi's pressure on Putin did not work. Period.


----------



## Rava

A bit costly I guess but it is worth a shot.........! Plus it will definitely serve a great deal in enhancing the relationship between Pak & Russian Army


----------



## denel

TheOccupiedKashmir said:


> December 19, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *NNI*
> 
> *ISLAMABAD:* Minister for Defence Production Rana Tanveer Hussain Monday said that Pakistan would get four advanced MI-35 helicopters from Russia in 2017.
> 
> Talking to reporters, the minister said that Pakistan has paid $153 million for the purchase of helicopters.
> 
> He also said that the government is also in contact with other countries for the export of 100 Super Mushshak trainer aircrafts.
> 
> Maldives and Azerbaijan are ready to buy Super Mushshak trainer aircrafts, he added.
> 
> Rana Tanveer said that important developments are expected regarding sale of JF-17 thunder jets in 2017.
> 
> He disclosed that the production capacity of Pakistan Ordnance Factories (POF) has escalated to $100 million from $25 million whereas rapid growth has also been witnessed in Karachi Shipyard.
> 
> Pakistan to get four MI-35 helicopters from Russia in 2017: minister | The Nation


Great... my hope is they connect with my former employer for Super Hind upgrade.


----------

